# Action Shots C&C



## DBA (Oct 8, 2012)

A couple of my favorites from this past weekend.

Thoughts on cropping and position?


----------



## manicmike (Oct 8, 2012)

Awesome shots.


----------



## ewick (Oct 8, 2012)

very nice. composition was dead on...well the first one could have used a lil cropping to move the rider more towards the upper right hand but other than that the colors and sharpness are spot on. I applaud your work.


----------



## DBA (Oct 9, 2012)

manicmike said:


> Awesome shots.


Thank you.


ewick said:


> very nice. composition was dead on...well the first one could have used a lil cropping to move the rider more towards the upper right hand but other than that the colors and sharpness are spot on. I applaud your work.


Thank you.

Yeah I see what you mean on the first photo.


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 9, 2012)

nice set


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 9, 2012)

Gorgeous shots! I love the last one for obvious reasons. They really need to  move that parking lot for you!!!


----------



## DBA (Oct 9, 2012)

MSnowy said:


> nice set


Thank you.


MLeeK said:


> Gorgeous shots! I love the last one for obvious reasons. *They really need to  move that parking lot for you!!!*


Yeah seriously, the best corner on the track had obstructions on 3 sides. Thankfully the f/2.8 helped with that.


The quality of these shots pretty much solidifies my liking of the Nikon 70-200mm f/2.8 lens. Especially considering that these were taken in the late afternoon/evening under overcast/rainy conditions and with a 1/1600 shutter speed.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 9, 2012)

Last shot is pretty much perfect. The background in the others really kills it for me.  It's too bad as they are bang on good.


----------



## DBA (Oct 9, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Last shot is pretty much perfect. *The background in the others really kills it for me.*  It's too bad as they are bang on good.


Yeah same here. Any ideas on making it less of a distraction? I'm going to see if I can darken the background some, make the rider pop out more.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 9, 2012)

It's one of those tough ones, the cars in the background are the background, I'm not sure making it darker will help. The last one, obviously a different location, why didn't you stay there?


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 9, 2012)

Can you get higher?


----------



## DBA (Oct 9, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> The last one, obviously a different location, why didn't you stay there?


I do have a number of shots from that corner, however thanks to how the corner flows don't have as many good ones.


MLeeK said:


> Can you get higher?


It's pretty much flat ground.


----------



## tmjjk (Oct 9, 2012)

these are fantastic


----------



## ghache (Oct 9, 2012)

good shots!


----------



## c_pass (Oct 9, 2012)

Great Shots!


----------



## ronlane (Oct 9, 2012)

Very nice. I like them. (WOW, they sure were laying them over in that turn.


----------



## DBA (Oct 10, 2012)

tmjjk said:


> these are fantastic





ghache said:


> good shots!





c_pass said:


> Great Shots!


Thanks guys!


ronlane said:


> Very nice. I like them. (WOW, they sure were laying them over in that turn.


Whenever there's a camera around they tend to take it to an extreme. lol That berm was ripe for railing though.


----------



## leeroix (Oct 10, 2012)

sick!


----------



## DBA (Oct 10, 2012)

IMO my biggest weakness has been composition, so lately I've been trying to focus more on that. Here are a couple shots from tonight, what are your thoughts?










Those last two were pretty hard to get, 4th gear jump and I was 2 feet from him. Had to change my underwear after.


----------



## Mully (Oct 10, 2012)

Great shots....motor cross is not easy as you have to position yourself right in the action....be careful and keep up the great shooting!


----------



## DBA (Oct 17, 2012)

Mully said:


> Great shots....motor cross is not easy as you have to position yourself right in the action....be careful and keep up the great shooting!


Thanks Mully. Yeah I've had a few close calls, the worst one that I remember is when a rider lost control and the bike landed ~3ft from me.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 17, 2012)

Those are all great.  Super sharp!  Love the color, but yeah no joke can they move the cars over for you guys!


----------



## myko5 (Oct 17, 2012)

I love these action shots. I think you did an awesome job capturing the moment and freezing the action. Obviously the background is less then desirable, but I think with time and some photoshop you can change it out. 

Hope you don't mind as your images state ok to edit. I took your first and 4th images and did a quick and not so clean around the edges edit. Using the background from the 4th into the 1st. I am no pro editor by any means, but you can see that you can improve your images. I didn't try to get a perfect cut around the rider with my selection, but you get my point.


----------



## DBA (Oct 17, 2012)

myko5 said:


> I love these action shots. I think you did an awesome job capturing the moment and freezing the action. Obviously the background is less then desirable, but I think with time and some photoshop you can change it out.
> 
> Hope you don't mind as your images state ok to edit. I took your first and 4th images and did a quick and not so clean around the edges edit. Using the background from the 4th into the 1st. I am no pro editor by any means, but you can see that you can improve your images. I didn't try to get a perfect cut around the rider with my selection, but you get my point.
> 
> View attachment 23137


Yeah I'd thought about doing that, think I even mentioned it in previous post.

The hardest part is getting the roost (flying dirt) right.


----------



## myko5 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yea, I quickly questioned myself on how I might achieve that. After flipping the #4 photo horizontally, I just cloned some of the roost into the shot as well. It was all headed in the same direction after I flipped the rider. But like I said, a better job could be done. I honestly have just been trying to sharpen up my skills some and used this as an opportunity to do so.


----------



## jaicatalano (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok these are HOT. I am super inspired. Great work.


----------



## DBA (Oct 17, 2012)

Swapped out the background on this one, if only it was like that from the start.


----------



## myko5 (Oct 17, 2012)

I really like that edit! But, where is the roost????


----------



## DBA (Oct 17, 2012)

myko5 said:


> I really like that edit! But, where is the roost????


I captured it when the bars were at the lowest point, the throttle gets cracked open right after this. (I was going for bar dragging shots)


----------

